# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم انوي (inwi)  حصــــــــــfacebook inwi ــــــــــــريا+الشرح الواضح.

## TIGER_GSM

باسم الله الرحمان الرحيم                                 بعد مديتيل قامت شركة انوي باطلاق خدمة                        فايسبوك بالمجان        اليكم الترجمة من موقع الشركة:    .facebook.com ،0 ما هو؟   0.facebook.com
هو نسخة مبسطة من شبكة فيس بوك الاجتماعية حتى من دون الوصول إلى الإنترنت
دون اشتراك و0DH على جميع الواب تمكين INWI المحمول.    لتفعيل خدمة INWI 0.facebook.com توفرالهاتف على خدمة wap الاتصال بمصلحة الزبناء 220 مع اتباع التعليمات (توفر1 درهم على الاقل). اعطه اسم و نوع الهاتف والاسم الكامل الخاص بك. وانتظر قليلا... سيقول لك انك ستتوصل برسالة وانتظر قليلا... عندما تصلك الرسالة افتحها و اضغط على option وبعدها installer وركب الكود 0000 اطفئ الهاتف و اعد اشتغاله وبعد ذلك ستذهب مباشرة الى menu==>.navigateur==>.paramétre==>.wap gprs ==>option ==>modifier ==>URL page d'accueil           الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]            اضغط على الزر الاحمر للخروج  اضغط على ok/i للذهاب الى الصفحة الرئيسية للانترنت    والنتيجة  اتمنى ان اكون  قد وضعت جميع مراحل الحصول على الخدمة واذا واجهتكم اي مشاكل انا في خدمتكم

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك  اخي الكريم

----------


## bigsatt

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## techsoft

مشكووووووووووور

----------

